# 24 - 48 hr rule



## wakeman (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks to all for the information in this section we found it very helpful and cannot stress the danger of the processional catapilars in the spring, do not go near them, my friend a gardener sprays them with hair spray then sweeps them up and burns them in a bucket!!. 

I digress as usual the wife says.

My wife is German and we normally live in spain. This winter we have been in Germany at the wifes parents living in our Hymer. We have a lakeland terrier who now has a passport for the UK obtained in Spain with all the jabs / blood tests etc following a disaster 3 years ago when we had to leave him in boulogne for 3 weeks because his european passport was not valid. 

So in the next few days we will be setting off for the uk to visit familly and we will get the vet here in Bielefeld to give him the Tick/tapeworm pills etc and check the chip. She is familliar with what is needed as there are a lot of uk servicemen and their families here. 

Calais is also reachable in the 24-48 hr window.

What I want to know is, when the vet signs the passport is it time stamped and the clock starts tickin or is it on a daily basis.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We worked from the time of the Vet's stamp to be on the safe side as we didnt want anything to go wrong.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*24-48 hrs*

the times starts at the time the vet signs the pet passport you must check in to the port of departure not less than 24 hrs or more than 48 hrs from the time stamped in the passport there are no exceptions and it is to the minute, the carrier can be heavily fined and permission to transport animals revoked if they allow any exceptions!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have just checked our dog passports and the Vet has stamped them and added the date and time, Alan.


----------



## wakeman (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your speedy responces, I can now book a ferry and know exactly the time window that we need to be in Calais.

Regards

Les


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If we are ever delayed in the waiting room of the vets, the vet always asks what time we would like put on the passport, in case it is 'time sensitive' for our Eurotunnel booking.

tony


----------

